# Bbq 8-17-02



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

I try to have a BBQ at my house after Woodburn events when NW Nismo Syndicate comes into town. I cook burgers, hotdogs, veggie burgers, and I buy Macaroni & Potato Salads. I charge $5.00 a head for all you can eat. The only thing I do not provide is drinks cause everyone likes something different. I am thinking of have one on 8-17-02 after the NW Sport Compact Nationals @ Woodburn. I prefer to have Nissan peeps cause 90% of my friends are Nissan enthusiasts. But feel free to bring people with you. I usually start cooking somewhere around 4-5 and alot of time people stay until 9, 10, or 11. Just post up on the thread so I can get an idea of how many people want to come. 

thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You know I'm there, Aaron. Save three burgers for Matt  !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We will be there.....

I'm still looking into information on the event.

Any links?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I will try to find something for ya.

Here you go - www.woodburndragstrip.com is about all I found.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, I'll drop by!

I noticed you're in Aloha - same here. If you see a white 91 sentra se-r with exhaust and 15" wheels that hasn't been lowered, its me.

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Thats cool. I drive the Silver B14 with exhaust and Race Dezign vinyl on my car. 

My name is Aaron too. lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the two-day event, the 17th and 18th, isn't it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

By the way, this needs to stay at the top.

Bwahahaha... I finally get to exercise my moderator powers  !


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

yes Samo you are correct, it is a 2 day event. 

BTW: Good use of your mod authority.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet action. Two days of absolute craziness! I've got the days off, so I'm there for both days. Maybe I'll put on some sunscreen this time...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Sweet action. Two days of absolute craziness! I've got the days off, so I'm there for both days. Maybe I'll put on some sunscreen this time... *


Yea, I will have to agree with you on that one.

I need to find out if they have having a "show-n-shine" at that event...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

You can always go to www.woodburndragstrip.com and email one of the coordinators. I have done that before.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

99sent said:


> *You can always go to www.woodburndragstrip.com and email one of the coordinators. I have done that before. *


I have Christi looking into some of that information....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I need to find out if they have having a "show-n-shine" at that event... *


I hope so - that would be sweet.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I may not be able to show, even if there is a show-n-shine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*t-shirts*

hey would you guys like T-shirts made for ur meet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Some ideas on logos, phrases, costs? I would be down if enough people were interested and the cost was right.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well.. ill figure a design.. i jes need basic info from you guyz like loacton date .. and wat cars.. is it all nissan or just ga16de or wha? lemme know


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Its Nissans. Maximas, 200SX's, Sentra's. The BBQ is August 17th but we are attending the Import Nationals @ Woodburn Dragstrip in Woodburn, Oregon on the 17th & 18th. Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Well, I may not be able to show, even if there is a show-n-shine  *


Why not?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah - T-shirts would be cool. I was thinking of making a www.sentra.net shirt for myself. If they're not too spendy and I like 'em, I'd be down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Well so far here is the count:

Myself
Samo
1CLNB14 & Jamie
airmattdog
luminus 
Jason
Christie
Travis
Christi
Becca?
Clint?

Let me know if I forgot you. 

Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

take lots of pics and we will run the story on the meet in NPM....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Will do. Thank myoung. I will get pics of the Drags and BBQ.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet! Featured in NPM! I'm gonna sneak in a picture of mine  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I was thinking we should do a big group photo?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That would be awesome! Are there any good places to take a photo near your house, Aaron?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

We could do it in the parking lot across the street with all the cars.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> Why not?  *


A semi backed into our car, while it was parked on July 15th.. 

I hope to have it fixed by then, but if I don't, I will be driving down in a new/used daily that we are looking into buying in the next couple weeks.

I'm looking forward to this weekend.


P.S. IRev in Vancouver B.C. sucked ass........


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> A semi backed into our car, while it was parked on July 15th..
> 
> ...


Double suckage. Did you kick the semi driver in the nuts or what?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt that would of helped the situation, but I 'm still very pissed off about it....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It always sucks when somebody hurts your baby. Which side was damaged and how bad is it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, to stay a little on the topic, it looks like Jamie and I may be driving down a new/used car when we come down. The only way we will be bringing the Sentra is if it is ready to show, and there would have to be a "show-n-shine" at the event as well.


Samo, click the link....


http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=30678


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh, looks like B15sentra.net is down today. I haven't been over there in a while... too much time on here and out in the garage. I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, that makes me want to cry  . I feel really sorry for you Sean, that's a heck of a lot of damage. I'm sure you can get her back up to looking great, and I really hope your car is up and ready to rock before the 17th.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, It would have to be out of the shop by the 15th. 

I need to find out if there is a sow-n-shine at that event...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Any results on whether there's gonna be a show and shine and whether the Sentra will be back in shape?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It looks like the Sentra will be back in show shape before Woodburn. 
I don't think there is a show-n-shine though 

Aaron, Clint and Christi are going to be no shows.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good that the car is back, bad that there's no show-and-shine! And those three are missing out!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That was only two people, Clint and Christi. 
I was letting Aaron know....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, okay. I was going to say, 'how are we going to have a BBQ at Aaron's if he's not coming ', but now it makes sense!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Last Call*

One last verification to who is coming. I have to go shopping in the next week and how many people coming determines if I go to the Grocery Outlet or Winco. I need to know by Tuesday August 13th. 

Thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will get a solid Syndicate head count in the next couple days


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

You are the man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*FINAL HEADCOUNT*

K, Last call. I am going shopping tonight. Don't forget $5.00 per person. 
Dystopia how many people are coming with you? 

This is my list of yes's and maybe's

1CLNB14 & Jamie 
Samo
Airmattdogg
Jason & Christie
14secsinglecam - northwestnissans.com
mightymouse - northwestnissans.com
89sx - northwestnissans.com
nagganooch - northwestnissans.com 
dystopia - northwestnissans.com
240coupe - northwestnissans.com
spec240sx - northwestnissans.com
luminus - nissanforums.com

Please confirm yes or no. 

thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Me and Jamie = 100% for sure

I'm 99.9% sure that Matt and Travis willbe there.

Jason and Christie will not be there...


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry, not going to be able to make it this time.

aaron


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm there for sure!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, for around an hour yesterday, I did not think we would be making it. I'm glad to say that we will be there....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What happened that you thought you couldn't make it?

EDIT: This is what I get for reading the bottom of the page first. Sucks about the filter, but at least no damage was done. That would have scared the _crap_ out of me!


----------

